# Lfts 11/7



## caffeineforall (Jul 6, 2011)

on stand....need some luck....


----------



## stndpenguin (May 19, 2010)

I hate quiet hunts... no naps today.. stupid rain

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## IT.Fisherman (Aug 10, 2012)

Back out in Jackson co. Last hunt till next Tuesday. Hoping to see some good action. Seeing about 2-1 buck to doe ratio but all small bucks so far.


----------



## wise8706 (Apr 2, 2011)

Hunting the "A" spot today. Saw a big shooter chasin does by this stand couple days ago. Lots of small bucks and does so far this season. Bring on the big guys! South of owosso. Shiawassee county.


----------



## 83mulligan (Oct 25, 2010)

Howell check in.. Great looking morning


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Blueump (Aug 20, 2005)

First morning sit of the year at this stand in Lake County. Slight breeze and snow
pellets occasionally, would love a tasty doe. Gotta leave for work by 10.
Final sit before my first of 3 straight weekends in Ohio!


----------



## drifter31 (Feb 27, 2003)

In my best stand in Davison. Good luck everyone. Hope today is the day.


----------



## k2mattin (Nov 17, 2008)

First time in this hartland stand this year. Usually see deer here. Hope to get a crack at a biggy

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## redslayer10 (Oct 19, 2013)

Headed put eathier today or tmmr should be a good weekend

Sent from my EVO using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## dmrbigeshott (Apr 18, 2010)

This day last year I shot my 3 year old and it is the day I shot my first buck when I was 18. Weather conditions were a little different but man I wish I could be out there today. Good luck to everyone!


----------



## AntiHuntersLoveMe (Apr 18, 2012)

Beautiful morning here in Livingston county... Just need Mr. Big to show up!

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## caffeineforall (Jul 6, 2011)

this rain is some bs! one rabbit and a ****....


----------



## Devinm7 (Sep 26, 2013)

Perfect morning. Had some grunting behind me couldn't get it in two does infront of me now bout a 75 yard away


----------



## drake32 (Jan 26, 2007)

Slow start in Huron county.

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Devinm7 (Sep 26, 2013)

caffeineforall said:


> one more time in northern macomb....hope something hapoens for me...


Where you at in macomb?


----------



## Skibum (Oct 3, 2000)

First day of vacation! In my climber in Mecosta Co in one of my favorite spots. Have a PBJ, oatmeal cookied, and a diet dew. It's go time. Good luck guys. Some good bucks are going to be killed today. Looking forward to the success stories.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## bigbucksteve (Nov 7, 2008)

Checking in from Livingston county state land... Sure wish these leaves were frosty/crunchy, then wet and soggy. Guess I'll have too keep an eye pelled. GL everybody hunting today


----------



## localyahoo (May 28, 2009)

drake32 said:


> Slow start in Huron county.
> 
> posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


Same for me as well. An eagle just came across the tree tops which was cool.

Sent from my ADR6350 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Patman75 (Jan 11, 2012)

Dealing with some wet snow here. 2 fresh coyote pics on camera. I'll settle for a yote.

Sent from my XT907 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## k2mattin (Nov 17, 2008)

Just had a really tall and heavy 4 point walk through. Had drew back but no good shot

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## caffeineforall (Jul 6, 2011)

beaglemaster said:


> First day of bow season I sat in a new stand and had a nice 8 pt come in at 5 yds., no shot, he ran out and stopped at what i thought was 30 yds. He was at 40 yds and I shaved his belly.
> Today I stopped a wide 6 pt behind my other new blind, only side i hadn't ranged, thought he was at 40 yds., he was at 27 yds. shaved his back !
> I used to be very good at guesstimating distances but lately I've been second guessing everything !
> When I used a compound bow, I looked right down the arrow and never missed ! Now with this crossbow, yardage is a challenge !


dont feel too bad i wiffed on a doe yesterday night. new stand, thougjt she was 35 was actually 25....felt pretty stupid. i blame it on not having many deer wthin range this year...just got too focused and made that mental error. wont let it happen again this season.


----------



## Outdoor2daCore (Nov 8, 2010)

Sam22 said:


> Lots to do today...If I don't see anything by noon...I'm getting down
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I545 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


Hey Sam, what part of GT county are you hunting?


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Cedar Swamp (Oct 8, 2004)

Matt3ddsteel said:


> Big shooter 8 came through at 7:45 trailing a doe. Had an opening and ranged him at 42 yards. I don't practice at that distance and I just didn't feel comfortable taking the shot. Hopefully we'll cross paths again.


I applaud your choice.


----------



## buktruk (Jan 15, 2004)

Well winds shifted again, gonna be the ground blind tonight. Saw more dead deer on the side of the road today than I have all year, should be moving. 

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## billmitch (Dec 21, 2009)

Heading out to Oakland county in about 45 minutes cold breezy and some snowflakes. This is the first day that really seems like hunting season for me.way too much rain and warm temps. Hopefully they are moving.
Good luck everybody.


----------



## buktruk (Jan 15, 2004)

All settled in. The two closest cornfields have been cut. Now I just need the deer to cooperate. 

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## huntr4life (Nov 30, 2005)

Got in at 1. Spitting snow, light wind here in the yoop. 

Sent from my DROID X2 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## WACKNSTACK (Dec 9, 2010)

Ill be heading out in a few. Can't watch squirrels on my couch :/

Sent from my SCH-I500 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## k2mattin (Nov 17, 2008)

Back on stand. Left my boots behind. Hope they don't smell my feet

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Dadof2 (Oct 21, 2011)

Got this guy this morning @ 8:45. My best by far!!! Stoked!


----------



## Phoolish (Aug 17, 2011)

nice deer you got there, congrats


----------



## FishFace23 (Sep 2, 2008)

Pumpkinhead said:


> I hear ya. I have talked with more guys this year who haven't been seeing much and the properties they hunt are very good. Me and my dad have been skunked the most times in 20 yrs


Same here....can not figure it out.....

Sent from my DROIDX using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## smoob2010 (Jan 19, 2011)

Back in stand now for about twenty minutes nothing but squirells all day


----------



## Horseradish (Dec 29, 2010)

Congrats! Nice buck Dadof2


----------



## FishFace23 (Sep 2, 2008)

Dadof2 said:


> View attachment 49565
> 
> Got this guy this morning @ 8:45. My best by far!!! Stoked!


CONGRATS on the nice Buck!!! 

Sent from my DROIDX using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## k2mattin (Nov 17, 2008)

Great buck there! 

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## HUBBHUNTER (Aug 8, 2007)

Dadof2 said:


> View attachment 49565
> 
> Got this guy this morning @ 8:45. My best by far!!! Stoked!


Dang, nice buck man! NW12?


----------



## Spartan88 (Nov 14, 2008)

Congrats on that buck!!!


----------



## J D (Jan 19, 2011)

Awesome buck congrats
Headed out now in Isabella county I think the wind has finally decided on nw for a direction


----------



## gillcommander (Oct 19, 2011)

Congrats on the buck...what a bruiser!

All settled in in Osceola County... hope to catch one cruising!!

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Dadof2 (Oct 21, 2011)

HUBBHUNTER said:


> Dang, nice buck man! NW12?


Yes sir. Antrim/Charlevoix county line almost.


----------



## buktruk (Jan 15, 2004)

Congratulations to dadof2 spitfire and others who have connected. Looking forward to more success stories. 

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## agbuckhunter (Oct 12, 2011)

Dadof2 said:


> View attachment 49565
> 
> Got this guy this morning @ 8:45. My best by far!!! Stoked!


Congrats! ! Awesome buck!


----------



## Walleyze247 (Mar 20, 2009)

Congrats on that buck...I was looking for one like that!


----------



## IceCold (Mar 5, 2007)

All set in Osceola county.. All is quiet..


----------



## Dadof2 (Oct 21, 2011)

Thanks guys. He came right to a Scent wick with special golden estrous over a mock scrape I just made on my way in.


----------



## S.B. Walleyes&Waterfowl (Jan 10, 2012)

Dadof2 said:


> View attachment 49565
> 
> Got this guy this morning @ 8:45. My best by far!!! Stoked!


Great buck man, congrats! Nothing for me this morn, even know it was a great morn for it.

Sent from my SCH-I415 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## J D (Jan 19, 2011)

The past two nights I've heard a buck roar dumb question but why they do that


----------



## FishKilla419 (Feb 22, 2008)

caffeineforall said:


> dont feel too bad i wiffed on a doe yesterday night. new stand, thougjt she was 35 was actually 25....felt pretty stupid. i blame it on not having many deer wthin range this year...just got too focused and made that mental error. wont let it happen again this season.


At least it wasn't a booner. Thats why I like to get that first doe kill outta the way. It's a great confidence builder. And if something goes wrong because you haven't shot a deer in 12 months you can sharpen up and get dialed in for Mr. Big.

Here fishy fishy..


----------



## love the outdoors (Mar 24, 2009)

Went out in the AM didn't see any movement but man did I find some rubs and one scrape in some thick pines that open up to oaks and right back to pines again at about 30 yards good spot but nothing this morning and won't make it out tonight bummer. But next time I'll make sweet string music


----------



## bowmanjoe (Apr 18, 2012)

Just got sitting and had a 6 walk by. Saw a doe and a different 6 in the corn on my way out at 315. Even in this wind they're moving. - Washtenaw co tonight


----------



## FishFace23 (Sep 2, 2008)

Nothing moving here in Tuscola Co. for me yet, Son had a small spike go by him. Thats been it so far this afternoon. Maybe the wind will die down a bit.

Sent from my DROIDX using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## DGuw85 (Jan 26, 2011)

Sitting east of a bedding area with this west wind. Some fresh rubs on the way in. Beautiful night to hunt. First time I've hunted with the sun shining in a while. Sitting in the climbing recliner

Sent from my SPH-D710VMUB using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## d_rek (Nov 6, 2013)

DGuw85 said:


> Sitting east of a bedding area with this west wind. Some fresh rubs on the way in. Beautiful night to hunt. First time I've hunted with the sun shining in a while. Sitting in the climbing recliner


Where are you at? Looks like most of your leaves are down. We still have a lot of leaves on the trees in St. Clair County. I'm thinking after this weekend most of the cover will thin out and i'll finally be able to get a good overview of the woods.


----------



## ReeseHunter (Jan 10, 2009)

Here in Tuscola county. 6 point just got the free pass. Hope his daddy takes the same route.


----------



## DGuw85 (Jan 26, 2011)

I'm in north Macomb. Most of or leaves came down since Halloween with the wind we had. Yesterday pretty much finished the job

Sent from my SPH-D710VMUB using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## brushbuster (Nov 9, 2009)

J D said:


> The past two nights I've heard a buck roar dumb question but why they do that


Aggression

Sent from my SCH-S720C using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Goose69 (Dec 21, 2012)

Back in the stand in Byron. 8 diff bucks this morn and kicked doe and buck up one the way in. Good luck all and shot straight.


----------



## J D (Jan 19, 2011)

brushbuster said:


> Aggression
> 
> Sent from my SCH-S720C using Ohub Campfire mobile app


Thanks I should be roaring to cause I w as pretty pissed all I could do was hear it with just a quick body glimpse


----------



## FreeTime (Jan 8, 2001)

Windy here in Mason Ingham County. Sure hope in lays down at least a little. 

I'm on a 3 way corner. Standing corn next to me is just howling! Need the bring them out of corn to east, out of woods to South and into beans to West!


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## kneedeep (May 30, 2008)

In the blind with my 9 year old in northern macomb. He is looking for his first buck. Have a few on cam lately.

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## stickem (Oct 31, 2007)

Out in montcalm. Come on big boy..or girl....lol

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## DEERHNTR (Mar 12, 2004)

Out in my climber in Ogemaw. Deer have been moving steady to fields. Wind is making them a bit uneasy today. 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## ReeseHunter (Jan 10, 2009)

Deer are active in Tuscola county. Just passed another 6 point.


----------



## Skibum (Oct 3, 2000)

Drove back to Kent Co and put up a hang on in a little corner at my BIL's that has my radar up. I was half way done when a 4 pr walked past as I hung on like a squirrel. Was triclier than I planned but this could be a killer spot. I needed another option on this place.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## roo (Mar 30, 2011)

Saw one lil guy as I was setting up my saddle one lone button buck and a family group of 5 just came through. Pretty skittish with the wind


----------



## BlackRhino (Feb 21, 2005)

Dadof2 said:


> View attachment 49565
> 
> Got this guy this morning @ 8:45. My best by far!!! Stoked!


Damn nice buck! Congrats!


Sent from my DROID RAZR using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## uppower (Aug 16, 2010)

Climbed into stand planning on taking a doe only to find someone knocked my crossbow off the hanger and failed to tell me. Scope is shattered. Not happy!!


----------



## BlackRhino (Feb 21, 2005)

SPITFIRE said:


> Sent from my LG-LS970 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


Its not shotgun season:


Sent from my DROID RAZR using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## dewy6068 (Jan 5, 2010)

Snuck out behind the house for the last 1.5 hrs tonight. Hoping something walks by....I need some meat in the freezer! Good luck!!


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## gillcommander (Oct 19, 2011)

Nice 8pt just chased a doe by at 40 yards... figure he was 2.5 years old. Stopped with s grunt call so he proceeded to make a scrape and rub up some cedars. Quite the show...great encounter!! I love November!!

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## FreeTime (Jan 8, 2001)

The windy sucked but hail? Now it really sucks!


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Skibum (Oct 3, 2000)

Great buck Dadof2!!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Skibum (Oct 3, 2000)

Wide 6 just came by. Well outside his ears. I like my new stand. Hope my son gets a look at him this weekend.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Patman75 (Jan 11, 2012)

Just shot a buck. Not sure about shot... did not get a pass thru. Only ran 20 yards and was waging tail and limping. Could see lumenok sticking out. Walked in woods may have crashed.... going to wait.....till dark

Sent from my XT907 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## gillcommander (Oct 19, 2011)

Good luck patman...4 pt just milled by...grunted him back twice...second buck seen in 15 minutes...they are on their feet!! Loving it!!

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Phoolish (Aug 17, 2011)

good luck patman.

i envoy all of you that are able to hunt right now. im starting to get withdraws, but i have all next week off


----------



## HUBBHUNTER (Aug 8, 2007)

Patman75 said:


> Just shot a buck. Not sure about shot... did not get a pass thru. Only ran 20 yards and was waging tail and limping. Could see lumenok sticking out. Walked in woods may have crashed.... going to wait.....till dark
> 
> Sent from my XT907 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


Good luck. Ran 20 yds, waging tail? Sounds like guts. Still dead deer if you give it enough time....


----------



## Patman75 (Jan 11, 2012)

Found arrow. Only 1.5 inch broke off. Looks like shoulder. Fffffff backing out. Dad texted me he shot a doe so going to help him. Probably won't look for mine till tomorrow

Sent from my XT907 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## HUBBHUNTER (Aug 8, 2007)

Patman75 said:


> Found arrow. Only 1.5 inch broke off. Looks like shoulder. Fffffff backing out. Dad texted me he shot a doe so going to help him. Probably won't look for mine till tomorrow
> 
> Sent from my XT907 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


That's a bummer. Good luck though.


----------

